# Help...Black Tongue...What's going on?



## Ooey (Jan 27, 2006)

Okay I know this is quite random but I have no idea what is going on and I need some input.

I'm 7 months pregnant, and this morning about half an hour after I woke up my husband noticed that my tongue was black! It looked like I had been sucking on licorice or eating dirt...eww! I was really freaked out, as I hadn't eaten anything yet, and the last thing I ate before bed was a bagel and some Tums. I went and brushed my teeth and it pretty much went away, but I have no idea what could have caused it, nothing like that has ever happened to me before. About ten min. before it happened I had taken some zofran (4mg), because I felt really nauseated, and I have been trying to wean myself of zofran lately because I hardly ever NEED it to get through the day. So maybe it was some kind of reaction to zofran??? but that doesn't make sense because I have been taking it for months and that has never happened before.

I googled it, and found that a black tongue can be caused by an allergic reaction, candidal infections, strong mouthwashes and/or antacids. I only had one tums last night so I don't think that would cause it but I just don't know. I was going to wait until Monday and call my doctor, just to be on the safe side, but I'm wondering if I should call her sooner, if this is an issue that could effect the baby.

Has anyone ever heard of this before? What do you think it could be?


----------



## imgr8ful (Feb 25, 2005)

omg - i'm not pg, but this has happened to me in the past and i've always wondered what's it's from! i hope someone knows...


----------



## MelMel (Nov 9, 2002)

not pregnant but your post caught my attention...

this would happen to me when I woke after I would eat a chewable pepto bismal before I went to sleep. and only then. it must be from the tums you had...even though you brushed your teeth it still must of left a residue in your mouth..

I dont take pepto bismol anymore...or any OTC chewable antiacids/medicines, and it has never happened since.


----------



## willow659 (Feb 26, 2006)

I am also on zofran (it's a life saver), but I've only noticed a discolored tongue when I eat rolaids at night. It should probably be ok


----------



## merrick (Dec 8, 2003)

I had this when I was newly pregnant. It really freaked me out so I did a lot of googling. I saw a lot of scary things, but one thing I read was that it can be a normal thing, just that the top layer of cells on your tongue don't slough off like they're supposed to. After a while it just peeled off. Gross, but not a big deal.


----------



## BelovedK (Jun 7, 2005)

You could also see a Tratitional Chinese Medicine DR bc a black tongue would mean something. Though it is probably something simple like a reaction to meds...Good luck


----------



## InochiZo (Aug 17, 2004)

There is a fungus that can cause black tongue. So if it doesn't go away I would go to the doctor for some antifungal medication. If you can brush it off or if goes away in the next 24 hours, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## alexisyael (Oct 23, 2003)

My guess is it's the Tums. (Actually, when I read the title of this thread I was going to pop in here and ask you if you'd taken any Pepto Bismal or Tums or something.)

And a head's up: your feces might be discolored for the next day or so. Gross, I know, but it kinda freaked me out the first time it happened to me, so I thought I'd warn you!


----------

